# My Aviator Harness Experience



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

If you are thinking about getting a harness but dont really know if you should this should help you choose (Aviator Harness is the best Harness out there)
A harness allows you to bring your bird outside without the fear of losing your friend they can enjoy the outdoors and spread their wings and fly you can bring them almost everywhere I went to a shopping center and two petshops with rocko today.I really think its good for the bird instead of being in a house all the time and they get to socialise meet different people see the world and maybe even other birds on Harnesses lol most public places dont really mind you having a bird with you as long as your gonna clean up after it most places probably never even had a bird as a visitor lol so they wouldnt have a rule against it once you take the time to do the harness training they will enjoy being outside soon Rocko will probably bring his harness to me when he wants to go out.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Also its good to practice some training outside on the harness so they are busy and dont bite on the harness Rocko will bite on the harness unless hes distracted or goes for a walk but if i stop walking he will bite the harness


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

He looks adorable! We have the aviator harness too but Grigio doesn't like it so we haven't attempted it in a while.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Clair said:


> He looks adorable! We have the aviator harness too but Grigio doesn't like it so we haven't attempted it in a while.


You should work on it everyday in small steps get him used to being near it or first get him used to you lifting his wings and putting stuff around his head I done this with Rocko before I got the harness and now its no problem getting it on.And i think my mam is planning a trip to the Zoo next week if she is Rocko will be coming.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

That's wonderful! You should be really proud of yourself. And so should Rocko


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Charlotte said:


> That's wonderful! You should be really proud of yourself. And so should Rocko


Thanks  :grey tiel:


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Ooh what a great endorsement, so glad Rocko is enjoying himself out and about thanks to his harness and your training. 

I keep threatening to get Maxi a harness of some sort, don't think she'll be impressed as she's had 16 years of a mostly hands off approach, she won't be happy if I start touching her wings haha  

Keep posting your adventures with Rocko !


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

estypest said:


> Ooh what a great endorsement, so glad Rocko is enjoying himself out and about thanks to his harness and your training.
> 
> I keep threatening to get Maxi a harness of some sort, don't think she'll be impressed as she's had 16 years of a mostly hands off approach, she won't be happy if I start touching her wings haha
> 
> Keep posting your adventures with Rocko !


I will I was gonna bring him to the Zoo but they said No pets are allowed and they have other parrots in the Zoo Rocko would have enjoyed it and I dont wanna go unless Rocko is so I might tell my mam to go to the park instead.but it be really good to bring him to the Zoo


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have the aviator, I'm struggling to get Peanut to go near it though. Whenever he see's it he hisses and flies away from it. He's very tame, but he's very hands-off when it comes to his wings so I'm not sure I'll ever get it on him!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

han93 said:


> I have the aviator, I'm struggling to get Peanut to go near it though. Whenever he see's it he hisses and flies away from it. He's very tame, but he's very hands-off when it comes to his wings so I'm not sure I'll ever get it on him!


Before I got the harness I practiced just touching his wings and putting stuff over his head and now he just allows me to put the harness on with no fuss the first day putting it on he was moving about


----------



## eLZee (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm glad you've had such great luck! I've been trying with my guy and it hasn't worked so well! He squirms so much I have to wrestle with him to get the buckle tight enough, then he stands there looking at me like he's going to die!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

eLZee said:


> I'm glad you've had such great luck! I've been trying with my guy and it hasn't worked so well! He squirms so much I have to wrestle with him to get the buckle tight enough, then he stands there looking at me like he's going to die!


Lol Rocko bites at the buckle while im tightening it and ends up sometimes biting me by accident so now I let him play with the string on the clicker and that distracts him He dosent even bite the harness anymore.


----------

